# Askren



## loldanalol (Dec 20, 2012)

Would be nice to see Ben fight more than once a year!:confused02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

loldanalol said:


> Would be nice to see Ben fight more than once a year!:confused02:


Would be nice to see him get his ass kicked. He is fighting in about a month and I really hope he loses.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish the Bellator champs would fight more often in general. I actually enjoy Askrens fights and I think his douche bag swag is good for Bellator.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

The ultimate douche for Bellator was Joe Warren, god I enjoyed how he got beaten almost into a coma.


----------

